# Off to Queen Victoria park London



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Taking the kids out there this Sunday and would like a heads up on anything coffee I could possibly take a detour to ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Pavilion is excellent, serves square mile and the brunch is superb. Decent wee cafe called Zealand Road coffee not too far as well.


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

Seconds on the pavilion. Coffee is generally very good a sometimes excellent. They have Sri Lankan chefs and they produce some excellent fusions.

Always worth a visit.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

An enjoyable day had by all at Queen Victoria Park the kids loved it and I got to sample some Redbrick coffee at the Pavilion. Not bad at all but it was very busy due to the decent weather today! Also took a sneaky shot of their espresso machine


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

I popped in there today. We had gone over forgetting Field Day was on, it was packed!

Certainly wasn't their best day but o be understood I think.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

JaymeeH said:


> I popped in there today. We had gone over forgetting Field Day was on, it was packed!
> 
> Certainly wasn't their best day but o be understood I think.


It was the first time our kids had been and they thoroughly enjoyed it! We arrived there at 10:00 and got home just after 7:00 they're exhausted, tucked up in bed now phew!

At the Pavilion we queued for ages to get served they were very busy so I wasn't expecting a wow coffee even Mrs Soll said my coffee at home was nicer  But the kids enjoyed their Brownies


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are in the area again also try a new place called The Peanut Vendor. It is a coffee/retro furniture shop. Gunwharf entrance to the park, just off old ford road.


----------

